# Beauty on the water



## sea hunt 202

I am not a photographer but I got this photo as a storm blew in, I love it so much it is now my screen saver. Location Cozumel Mexico July 4th 2018
taken with a galaxy S9 phone


----------



## cva34

WOW! maybe you are and just didn't know it...Beautiful


----------



## sea hunt 202

*storm photo*

Thanks I was lucky to be sitting there as the storm blew in.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Very nice photo.


----------



## Mojo281

Great shots!! Work on getting that horizon line level in the frame.


----------



## macrobis

This looks really amazing! I would love to see more fantastic views like this. Sometimes I would love to learn photography and be more close with nature!


----------



## old 37

Off shore out of Cameron


----------



## buzzard bill

*Great Photo*



sea hunt 202 said:


> I am not a photographer but I got this photo as a storm blew in, I love it so much it is now my screen saver. Location Cozumel Mexico July 4th 2018
> taken with a galaxy S9 phone


I get one of these great shots every now and then. For me it's mostly luck. Great work.


----------

